# Dust mask for Beards & Glasses



## witz1976 (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok so all you Guys & Gals I suppose, I am looking to see what you use for a good dust mask when you are sporting a nice beard & glasses.  

Currently I am using a cheap disposable dust mask with a face shield and I am looking to upgrade.  I would LOVE to get a Trend, but funds are not available currently...so what options do you use?

Thanks!!


----------



## Fred (Apr 1, 2010)

I use the Trend. Nothing will save you money like not going to the doctor. Spend the bucks and at least get a full face shield that completely seals around your face. They may take a bit of getting used to the feeling of being sealed in, but the medical benefits from a long term use is money well spent.

About the only thing I don't like or care for on the Trend is the life of the battery. I'm sure there are newer batteries that hold a charge longer, but I have not researched them lately and just do what I can and hope I remembered to plug in the spare battery.

There is another full face mask that I do not care for at all due to the configuration of the battery holder (worn on the belt) and the weight. Just seems a bit heavy to me.

Get a well made one and suffer a bit on the beer and other stuff. You will be glad you did in the long haul and you will enjoy turning a whole lot more! Get healthy, Stay healthy, Save money on medical bills.

Remember obamacare ain't for woodturners!


----------



## Everett (Apr 1, 2010)

*gas mask*

If money is an issue. You can go to your local auto parts store and purchase a 2 filter face mask. Then just use your typical full face shield with your glasses. This is the method that i use. I have a beard and wear glasses.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 1, 2010)

Here you go....:biggrin::tongue:


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 1, 2010)

Actually Skip this could work, just duct tape a Hepa filter on the end of that snorkel and voila instant dust protection:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Apr 1, 2010)

I've just been using the disposable masks. However, I do see the point of getting a better filter in there. I may have to look for one of those double filter masks. Along with that I have a full shield from WC, that takes the majority of flying pieces.

Oops. I have a Beard & Mustache. No glasses.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Apr 1, 2010)

Los Alamos National Lab has come up with a solution made for pandemics that I am going to try in the shop. It involves one t-shirt and a sewing machine. The mask goes over your mouth and nose and has eight layers. It has three ties in the back. It is washable. I am thinking of using that with a dust shield. I figure if it will stop an airborne virus from making me sick it will work with fine dust. I will be using it with a dust collector and air filtration box.


----------



## Padre (Apr 1, 2010)

Go with the Trend Pro.  It is expensive, but it works great.  I know Rich has another type that escapes my mind at the moment.


----------



## wm460 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have just bought a Trend Pro from England, including freight to Aust cost me $350,that is 1/2 price of the same bought in Aust.


----------



## RAdams (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a Triton helmet thingy. Similar to the trend but cheaper. I love it. You just gotta be careful where you put the intake the day after eating chili!


----------



## cbatzi01 (Apr 3, 2010)

I usually have a beard in the winter, and I use an MSA two filter half respirator.  It is important to get the right cartridges though.  I have a severe CA reaction, so I need to use the one rated for spray chemicals.

Good luck!
Chris


----------



## Chuck Johnson (Apr 6, 2010)

I have full beard and wear glasses. Check out www.dustbeegone.com. Reusable mask good to 3 micron. Just a user however I do also use a dust collector and a ADS air cleaner in shop.
Chuck


----------



## sam (Apr 7, 2010)

I too have a beard & glasses. I opted for the Trend Pro & am very happy with it. Now I will not pick up a turning tool until it is on.


----------



## snowman56 (Apr 7, 2010)

To you bearded truners that use a half mask if you go have a fit trst done you will finf that you do not get a good seal with your beard.They use smoke for the test you shoud try this a see how good of seal you are really getting.The results might suprise you.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 7, 2010)

Rockler sells a powered 1/2 mask respirator for about $80 that seems interesting.  It would help solve the fitting issue with a regular 1/2 mask and a beard...any thoughts?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10877&filter=respirator


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 7, 2010)

PAPR.  Power Air Purifying Respirators.  Expensive but there made for long durations and pretty comfortable.


----------



## ossaguy (Apr 7, 2010)

For under $50 the "Resp-o-rator" works well for me,since I need to have earmuffs on because of the dust collector and my ear-ringing problem I have.This has a noseclip,and you put the airpiece in your mouth,then there are 2 efficient filters that are on your shoulders.

  The filters are inexpensive,and it's pretty light.The nosepiece is pretty uncomforable,though.Yesterday,I went to a sporting goods shop and bought a really comfortable noseplug made for swimmers by Speedo  (Cost $4.99 )  I Wish I would've had that all along.It's got silicone-filled pads that don't have pressure points,like the stock one.Really nice to wear.

  You do have to wash the mouthpiece in soapy water between uses,though.

   I use one at work now when I'm grinding metal all day,works good.Just thought I'd throw that out there,as an alternative solution if the budget is tight.I too would like to get a Trend.I tried an Airsheild Pro,but the built-in earmuffs wouldn't fit my head with the helmet,so I had to send it back.That seemed well built,though.

  I got mine from www.hartvilletool.com

  Steve
   San Diego


----------



## bitshird (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 2 cartridge respirator I bought at Lowes, for about 48.00 it's equipped with a quick release which is convenient , I can unsnap a piece over the nose and the mask falls away letting me speak or answer the phone, I now make sure I use it, along with my Oneida Cyclone.  It fits good around my beard, and I have Bifocal safety glasses that are wraparound style so every thing fits. Enco has the Bifocal safety glasses for about 9.00


----------



## lorbay (Apr 7, 2010)

RAdams said:


> I have a Triton helmet thingy. Similar to the trend but cheaper. I love it. You just gotta be careful where you put the intake the day after eating chili!


Ditto to this one, and its half the price to a Trend and IMO it is way better. I love it.
Lin.


----------



## ssajn (Apr 8, 2010)

lorbay said:


> Ditto to this one, and its half the price to a Trend and IMO it is way better. I love it.
> Lin.



I'll third that. Got one, love it.


----------



## fishlux (Apr 8, 2010)

> I have a Triton helmet thingy. Similar to the trend but cheaper. I love it. You just gotta be careful where you put the intake the day after eating chili!



+1 on the Triton.  

I only have 2 complaints: 
1) NiCad batteries/no smart charger 
2) burritos


----------



## themartaman (Apr 14, 2010)

Bought mine on ebay. Triton did not have charger but that was not a problem.


----------



## dhoegerm (Feb 25, 2011)

*one i like*

If you are still looking, I use these dust masks... whey fit well despite my mustache and safety glasses.


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 25, 2011)

skiprat said:


> Here you go....:biggrin::tongue:



That won't work with the supposedly "nice" beard.  Might need this instead. You can hook it up to your air compressor too..for clean filtered air supply, :biggrin:  You can glue lenses inside for vision, it's only $1000 and you can turn pens up to 1000 ft below the sea.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 25, 2011)

I purchased a Resp-O-Rator and it worked good (I have a beard and wear glasses).  It didn't help my eyes that were swelling shut from the reaction to the dust.  I finally took the leap and purchased a Trend Airshield Pro.  Expensive yes, worth it yes.  Cheaper than a new pair of lungs.

Best deal I found was online, Performance Tool Center.  $298.99 no tax or shipping


----------



## michelle (Feb 25, 2011)

+1 for Resp-o-rator I forget I have it on...my nose does hurt when I take it off..I might just go get some of those swim thingies. Thanks ossaguy!


----------



## sbwertz (Feb 25, 2011)

ossaguy said:


> For under $50 the "Resp-o-rator" works well for me,since I need to have earmuffs on because of the dust collector and my ear-ringing problem I have.This has a noseclip,and you put the airpiece in your mouth,then there are 2 efficient filters that are on your shoulders.
> 
> The filters are inexpensive,and it's pretty light.The nosepiece is pretty uncomforable,though.Yesterday,I went to a sporting goods shop and bought a really comfortable noseplug made for swimmers by Speedo (Cost $4.99 ) I Wish I would've had that all along.It's got silicone-filled pads that don't have pressure points,like the stock one.Really nice to wear.
> 
> ...


 
I also use this, and also got it from hartvilletool.com.  I don't have to use the nose clip since I have no problem "shutting off" my nose.  It is great because you can just drop it out of your mouth and talk and pick it back up again easily.  I can wear either goggles or a full face shield with it over my glasses.  Works great.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 25, 2011)

fishlux said:


> > I have a Triton helmet thingy. Similar to the trend but cheaper. I love it. You just gotta be careful where you put the intake the day after eating chili!
> 
> 
> +1 on the Triton.
> ...



Another one for the Triton. With the same complaints as above.


----------



## dankc908 (Feb 27, 2011)

As regards the beard -- A lot of vendors are, now, offering razor kits!  <GRIN>


----------

